
Over 100,000 Visas Have Been Revoked by Immigration Ban, Justice Dept. Reveals - beedogs
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/over-100-000-visas-have-been-revoked-immigration-ban-justice-n716121
======
superdug
"Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-
tossed to me. I lift my lamp beside the golden door."

~~~
jimmyk
Some random poet's words got put on a statue, so we're now forever bound to
obey them?

~~~
owebmaster
Maybe, because it worked? I'm pro Trump, the liberals are the ones that broke
it, but immigration is the core constitution of the USA.

~~~
jimmyk
>Maybe, because it worked?...immigration is the core constitution of the USA.

Immigration from where in particular? US immigration law is vastly different
now compared to before 1965.

~~~
owebmaster
I may not be the right guy to articulate it, as I don't have a deep knowledge
about Us history, but in the past, other ethnics that currently are considered
Americans had a though time adapting, like the Irish, didn't they? I do think
that this foster assimilation is what made USA great. But I'm not an American,
I'm a Brazilian. And currently we are facing some similar immigration trend
that I believe will be very good for us, I hope.

~~~
jimmyk
>I may not be the right guy to articulate it, as I don't have a deep knowledge
about Us history, but in the past, other ethnics that currently are considered
Americans had a though time adapting, like the Irish, didn't they?

Yes, indeed they did. The Irish have much much more in common, genetically,
phenotypically, and culturally, with other north western European ethnic
groups (the bulk of the US population at the time) than do Middle Eastern and
North African ethnic groups, and it still took Irish immigrants generations to
integrate into the existing population, during which time there was a great
amount of friction. We came out better for it, but that is absolutely not
guaranteed to happen for more distant ethnic groups. There is no reason to
believe all ethnic groups are compatible enough to successfully integrate.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
If they can all be said to have integrated at all. Irish folk often still have
a strong "us vs them" attitude. Still a chip on their shoulder after all these
generations.

------
a2tech
Thats unbelievable. Even if thats an exaggeration and the actual number is
closer to what the government claims (60,000) thats a jaw dropping number for
an order that went into place a week ago.

~~~
nemtaro
I'm afraid that is likely an underestimated number of affected people/lives
because it does not include the number of people with valid, legal visas who
are refused boarding by airlines across the world. Those people never make it
to the US to have their visas revoked.

~~~
projectramo
Not to mention the people who are eligible for visas but will never get them
now. That number is many times larger.

------
denzil_correa
I simply can not understand how there can be a confusion on such a number. Can
not one simply document this? The US does this as well. For example, "Stop-
and-frisk" in NYC requires that when police officers make stops - they fill
out the form explaining the situation and details of the stop [0]. The next
step would be to analayze the nature of this stops and I won't find it
surprising if there was/is racial profiling. Even the Stop-And-Frisk NYC
policy discriminated against persons of Hispanics and African descent [1].

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop-and-
frisk_in_New_York_Cit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop-and-
frisk_in_New_York_City#Administration)

[1]
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1198/01621450600000104...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1198/016214506000001040)

~~~
TheCoelacanth
Considering that they are violating a court order in continuing to enforce
parts of the order, I wouldn't be at all surprised if they are also neglecting
to fill out the proper paperwork.

------
origami777
I dislike Trump. But more than seeing him lose, I want to see justice prevail.
If it's within his power to do this, so be it. But if it isn't, I hope this
binds the rest of us together to deliver a significant defeat to him. It's
great to see our justice system work together to challenge this order.

~~~
nemtaro
Have you been asleep this past week?

The courts already ruled to put a stop to this executive order. Who do you
think is supposed to enforce the ruling of the courts?

~~~
RealGeek
Federal Government is defying court orders.

~~~
bobwaycott
Executive branch defying the judicial is probably a bit more accurate. They're
both the federal government.

------
lancewiggs
Come to New Zealand. Our tech ecosystem is strong, lifestyle unbeatable and
political system sound.

~~~
CobrastanJorji
I wonder, if I were trying to put my family the furthest from a Trump-
initiated nuclear war, is New Zealand basically the best place to be? Or would
somewhere like Chile be a better idea? I suppose I need to also factor in the
quality of life difference vs. the probability that one is safer, and how the
local economies would handle a world-wide collapse. It's a plus that New
Zealand exports so much food, I imagine.

~~~
mictlan_
So come to Uruguay. First software exporter per capita in latin america [1],
green energy [2,3] (each year less dependence to hydrocarburs), one of the
safestcouuntries in latin america [4] .. and last but not less important: a
country born from inmigrants [5].

You all are more than welcome in my country!

[1] [http://marcapaisuruguay.gub.uy/en/uruguayan-software-
enterin...](http://marcapaisuruguay.gub.uy/en/uruguayan-software-entering-
into-the-future/) [2] [http://marcapaisuruguay.gub.uy/en/uruguay-a-pillar-of-
renewa...](http://marcapaisuruguay.gub.uy/en/uruguay-a-pillar-of-renewable-
energy-in-latin-america/) [3]
[http://www.renewableenergyworld.com/articles/2016/03/how-
uru...](http://www.renewableenergyworld.com/articles/2016/03/how-uruguay-
became-a-wind-power-powerhouse.html) [4]
[http://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-
finance/032216...](http://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-
finance/032216/safest-countries-retire-latin-america.asp) [5]
[http://ethnologist.info/section/world-resorts/latin-
america/...](http://ethnologist.info/section/world-resorts/latin-
america/uruguay/history-of-uruguay-from-ethnological-view/)

~~~
dingaling
> You all are more than welcome in my country!

Mostly... I recently looked into Uruguay and although not particularly
problematic for me they do have vetting requirements:

1\. Must meet minimum continuous income requirement

2\. Have no criminal record

3\. Have acceptable health

4\. Naturalisation officials apply subjective criteria for granting
citizenship even after meeting the in-country residency requirements.

~~~
mictlan_
> 1\. Must meet minimum continuous income requirement

As I understand, you can be a "temporary" resident until you get a job and
then apply for the permanent residence, presenting in that moment the evidence
of incoming (minimum wage will be enough)

> 2\. Have no criminal record

I didn't know about it, but probably yes. Unless you ask for a political
refugee. This is probably to (try to) avoid human and drugs trafficking.

> 3\. Have acceptable health

This is a 30 minutes check for less than 5 american dollars. Everybody pass
the test. (bureaucracy)

> 4\. Naturalisation officials apply subjective criteria for granting
> citizenship even after meeting the in-country residency requirements.

Sounds strange... I know lot of Spanish, Venezuelans, Cubans, and others
nationalities, living and working legally here. Some of them agree and others
disagree with political parties that are 'friends' of the current Uruguayan
government. There are also some Iranians doctors working in the public health
and Indians working in IT.

If you are in IT, you'll get a job in a week.

Here's some official information about the topic (sadly just in spanish):
[http://www.impo.com.uy/migracion/](http://www.impo.com.uy/migracion/)

------
jcoffland
I'll be proud of my country again when the perpetrators if these abuses of
power are in jail.

~~~
rhizome
Unlikely in the short term, and in the long term this is just the beginning.

------
explainthisth
I'm really curious how this revocation of visas works in combination with the
90-day limit on the executive order. If the executive order is not extended,
can they be un-revoked?

------
beedogs
Why was this flagged? WTF is going on at HN?

